# Millenial Pax Will Be Introduced To Their 'New Economy' Soon Enough



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

I enjoy people.

Always have, and I'm the KING of hearing 'I don't know why I'm telling you this, but' stories.

It's part of why Uber appeals to me, plus the 'lies' of income, but that's another thread, lol.

I've also lived through quite a few very successful 'new lives', so I know that driving for Uber is just one more chapter in my book, not my lot in life.

I see the CONSTANT UNC Charlotte University surge here in Charlotte (sure, some of it is Uber's 'ghost surge', just like the rider app 'cars available' screen, but stay with me here you tough to please forum monsters).

I also have mistakenly ventured into that no mans land after 'drinking hours' start, and I have been PUNISHED by the true Uber rider peeps Travis Kalanik targets, showing them the cheapest, newest form of their future lives.

Here'e the rub.

These little twits don't even SEE that the very way they treat drivers, will one day be their future from their 'bosses' (lets prioritize):

1) No tip and no real living wage
2) No respect, almost a lack of respect, for the service performed.
3) Make your 'server' wait for them for more than 5 minutes, for a 3.80 fare, after your company takes their share.
4) Want 5 star service for a 0 star wage
5) Speak to your 'server' as if they can't do enough to please you
6) Treat the 'servers' property as if you own it, and your momma don't care you're a drunk idiot 
7) Rate your excellent 'server' a 1 or 2 because you just didn't like the fact they wouldn't let you openly drink in their vehicle, blast their music, or carry on vulgar conversations about sex, blow jobs, and cunnilingus, like anybody but your little mind gives a shit about what you DON't know about any of those subjects.

Yes, Travis is showing them who and what they are worth, not us, the drivers.

See, the way I see it, is this new generation is being conditioned for socialism, and what's sad and funny, is they don't even put the puzzle together.

This new 'sharing economy' is socialism / communism at its peak, and a part of me is sad I wont be a fly on wall in 20 or 30 years watching these silly millennials figure this out, and remember how they treated the first wave of us, who saw it coming.

You heard it here first.

Feel free to quote me, big squirrel nuts and all...


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

SharedRideTruther said:


> I enjoy people.
> 
> Always have, and I'm the KING of hearing 'I don't know why I'm telling you this, but' stories.
> 
> ...


This was excellent until you brought in concepts that really didn't fit - communism and socialism. The sharing economy is neither of these, and using those terms as pejoratives distracted from otherwise excellent comments you made previously.
(I studied Socialism when I was attending Oxford many years ago.)


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

SharedRideTruther said:


> I love my pejoratives, and will keep them where I placed them.
> 
> You may misquote or diminish my pejoratives, but it makes them none-the-less valid, Oxford-studier-person (many years ago).
> 
> ...


Simply one of the best movies of the 90's.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

SharedRideTruther said:


> I love my pejoratives, and will keep them where I placed them.
> 
> You may misquote or diminish my pejoratives, but it makes them none-the-less valid, Oxford-studier-person (many years ago).
> 
> ...


Written, cast, and directed by a Blockbuster (or similar video store) clerk, no less.

All hail Tarantino...

And Pejoratives, of course, lol.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

True socialism/communism frowns upon the sharing community, anything you get must come from the government unless approved by them. I have family in Cuba that we send books and magazines that she rents out, if she were to get caught it is jail time.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

limepro said:


> True socialism/communism frowns upon the sharing community, anything you get must come from the government unless approved by them. I have family in Cuba that we send books and magazines that she rents out, if she were to get caught it is jail time.


Excellent comment...and no pejoratives. Well stated, amigo!


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

limepro said:


> True socialism/communism frowns upon the sharing community, anything you get must come from the government unless approved by them. I have family in Cuba that we send books and magazines that she rents out, if she were to get caught it is jail time.


Wow.

To your comments, and 'DesertDriver', who I actually ignored based on my own self imposed '1st response rule', lets roll.

Look past your 'edu-macation', Oxford or otherwise.

This 'shared economy' is grooming folks for "Guvment" support, is my *(personal)* belief.

Companies *cannot *run sustainable 'loss leader services' unless the 'Guvment' steps in, and lets take a second to check said "Guvments" 'business acumen'.

Name me ONE 'guvment' business entity in the 'fiscal black' (black is good here, sir, don't worry about 'black lives' just yet, sir)

Where do you think these broke Uber drivers will be looking for healthcare, phones, clothes, housing, etc, based on current earnings, much less future earnings?

Maybe I misunderstood your post.

Maybe *YOU* will supplement the industry crash.

If so, I need a phone, housing, and a check, *ASAP*!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Your analogies are all wrong and proves you know nothing of socialism or communism. In a socialist or communist territory jobs are for the government, they don't supplement private businesses because there are none.

The government gives you a job, let's take Denmark(the happiest place on earth...ha-ha.) If you don't have a job they will create one for you because you are taxed upwards of 90% to help out those that CAN'T work. This is why they have one of the highest suicide rates in the world(great place to live huh?). The elderly who can't work kill themselves because they are a burden to their families, the mentally ill who serve no purpose over there...yep kill themselves.

You are talking about programs designed to help the less fortunate which are socialist in theory but a needed evil. They won't turn this country into a socialism, we can have socialist leaning regulations like minimum wage but until they take over the business for themselves we aren't nor even close to socialism.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

SharedRideTruther said:


> Name me ONE 'guvment' business entity in the 'fiscal black' (black is good here, sir, don't worry about 'black lives' just yet, sir)
> 
> Where do you think these broke Uber drivers will be looking for healthcare etc, based on current earnings, much less future earnings?
> View attachment 17091


"USPS was profitable by $313 million in the second quarter of fiscal 2015, and operational revenue was up $233 million over the same period last year,.... aided by a 14.4 percent increase in package volume.

The Postal Service still suffered a net loss of $1.5 billion in the quarter -- down from $1.9 billion in the same period last year -- due to its obligatory payments to prefund retirees' health benefits and workers' compensation costs."

Retirees' health benefits and workers' compensation costs cause a $313 Million profit to become a $1.5 Billion net loss.

Gives one food for thought.

Uber has a lot at stake in the driver lawsuit which is going to trial.


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

So you think in 20 to 30 years the workforce will resemble exactly what we have today?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

SharedRideTruther said:


> Wow.
> 
> To your comments, and 'DesertDriver', who I actually ignored based on my own self imposed '1st response rule', lets roll.
> 
> ...


We're not sure how you got from sharing economy to government assistance. I participate in the sharing economy and I am far from eligible for public assistance. Then again, maybe that's a function of education. We're not sure.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Einstein said:


> "USPS was profitable by $313 million in the second quarter of fiscal 2015, and operational revenue was up $233 million over the same period last year,.... aided by a 14.4 percent increase in package volume.
> 
> The Postal Service still suffered a net loss of $1.5 billion in the quarter -- down from $1.9 billion in the same period last year -- due to its obligatory payments to prefund retirees' health benefits and workers' compensation costs."
> 
> ...


The 'Guvment' spends to make your life betta, 'butta cup'

LOL


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

SharedRideTruther said:


> The 'Guvment' spends to make your life betta, 'butta cup'
> 
> LOL


Well that's a different discussion altogether, lambchop. First you were talking about individual government assistance and now you're talking about general spending which has nothing to do with supporting individuals. How can we discuss when you keep changing topics?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

SharedRideTruther said:


> Desert Driver, may I elaborate, please, fine sir/madam...
> 
> At current driver wages, in most cities, especially Charlotte NC, *BEFORE* expenses, Uber drivers *LOSE, *based on my post-graduate business studies, and I freely state such a fact, since I am *NOT* an Uber shill, trolling these boards, hoping to sway public opinion.
> 
> ...


Oooh, you're talking about people actually trying to support themselves and make a living solely off Uber. No, that won't happen, especially since the average Uber hourly rate calculates to just over $7 per hour in most markets. Yes, you need a real job if you're going to drive for Uber. But speaking purely pragmatically, anyone who tries to make a full-time gig out of Uber is on a fool's errand and is eating stupid pills.
Driving Uber is a little like being a cowboy - it's the one thing you can do after you have failed at everything else.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Well that's a different discussion altogether, lambchop. First you were talking about individual government assistance and now you're talking about general spending which has nothing to do with supporting individuals. How can we discuss when you keep changing topics?


Oh, you shexy (yes, spelled that way for your Uber Troll Self) UberPeople.net Troll, you.

Thank you for exposing yourself, although the mothers who may have witnessed you 'flare your coat' at the UberPeople.net 'bus stop' may have issues.

I'm talking about Uber driver costs, versus Uber driver expenses, versus the 'Guvment' jumping in to save the USPS, like they have (lol)

Or any other Guvment agency.

100%+ cost over-runs, FOREVER.

Now, back to Uber's business model, lol.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Oooh, you're talking about people actually trying to support themselves and make a living solely off Uber. No, that won't happen, especially since the average Uber hourly rate calculates to just over $7 per hour in most markets. Yes, you need a real job if you're going to drive for Uber. But speaking purely pragmatically, anyone who tries to make a full-time gig out of Uber is on a fool's errand and is eating stupid pills.
> Driving Uber is a little like being a cowboy - it's the one thing you can do after you have failed at everything else.


Yes, I understand sunshine.

But, Your non-employer, maybe misleads non 'previously Oxford educated' folks.

You wouldn't like that would you, sir / madam?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

limepro said:


> Your analogies are all wrong and proves you know nothing of socialism or communism. In a socialist or communist territory jobs are for the government, they don't supplement private businesses because there are none.
> 
> The government gives you a job, let's take Denmark(the happiest place on earth...ha-ha.) If you don't have a job they will create one for you because you are taxed upwards of 90% to help out those that CAN'T work. This is why they have one of the highest suicide rates in the world(great place to live huh?). The elderly who can't work kill themselves because they are a burden to their families, the mentally ill who serve no purpose over there...yep kill themselves.
> 
> You are talking about programs designed to help the less fortunate which are socialist in theory but a needed evil. They won't turn this country into a socialism, we can have socialist leaning regulations like minimum wage but until they take over the business for themselves we aren't nor even close to socialism.


So few people have any real grasp of what socialism is and does. But many, many people love to use the term as a pejorative. Of course, people who do that are instantly recognized (by me) as poorly informed dunces who likely understand very little in life.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

SharedRideTruther said:


> Oh, you shexy (yes, spelled that way for your Uber Troll Self) UberPeople.net Troll, you.
> 
> Thank you for exposing yourself, although the mothers who may have witnessed you 'flare your coat' at the UberPeople.net 'bus stop' may have issues.
> 
> ...


You are an interesting person. Somewhat incoherent, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't have a grand time partying with you.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> You are an interesting person. Somewhat incoherent, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't have a grand time partying with you.


Sorry beautiful, i don't use 'Eve', 'poppers', or 'swing' your way.

But, I am a capitalist.

And a patriot.

Always and forever.

You know the truth about Uber, so stop trivializing it, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

SharedRideTruther said:


> Sorry beautiful, i don't use 'Eve', 'poppers', or 'swing' your way.
> 
> But, I am a capitalist.
> 
> ...


I doubt you're actually a capitalist, but you likely are a huge supporter of the capitalist philosophy, as am I. I own a couple businesses and I drive Uber as a means of community service and to feed my blue collar fantasy. I'm a patriot, too, but I'm still not ready to drive most American cars, but that may change at some point, too.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I doubt you're actually a capitalist, but you likely are a huge supporter of the capitalist philosophy, as am I. I own a couple businesses and I drive Uber as a means of community service and to feed my blue collar fantasy. I'm a patriot, too, but I'm still not ready to drive most American cars, but that may change at some point, too.


You 'sashay' around the point sunshine.

Please don't.

Nobody in this earth's air gives 2 cents about you.

They do care, however, about themselves and their families.

Uber is a 'possible' income lie, to folks who maybe CAN'T AFFORD that lie.

The 'future' of my post, is just that, a 'popper' in your nostril making you settle in for the dream.

LOL


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

SharedRideTruther said:


> Sorry beautiful, i don't use 'Eve', 'poppers', or 'swing' your way.
> 
> But, I am a capitalist.
> 
> ...


What branch were you?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> So few people have any real grasp of what socialism is and does. But many, many people love to use the term as a pejorative. Of course, people who do that are instantly recognized (by me) as poorly informed dunces who likely understand very little in life.


I was a poli sci major it is par for the course to read all the socialist propaganda and listen to left wing teachers spread their word. I was surprised to get an A on most of my papers as I always argued against their belief.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

SharedRideTruther said:


> You 'sashay' around the point sunshine.
> 
> Please don't.
> 
> ...


We gotta be honest here. We're just not following your comments...that have gotten more babble-filled in the last hour. Maybe we should take this up in the morning after you're in a firmer state of mind.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

limepro said:


> I was a poli sci major it is par for the course to read all the socialist propaganda and listen to left wing teachers spread their word. I was surprised to get an A on most of my papers as I always argued against their belief.


I had die-hard socialist instructors at Oxford. I learned so much.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> We gotta be honest here. We're just not following your comments...that have gotten more babble-filled in the last hour. Maybe we should take this up in the morning after you're in a firmer state of mind.


why do you say 'firmer' when an alpha male steps up?

oh, i gave the public too much info on you.

my bad.

don't deflect the facts sunshine.

I care not who you sleep with, but Uber drivers get PUNISHED on fares.

stop making the conversation about your interest in anything 'butt'.

see what I did there?

I'm proud of myself...


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

limepro said:


> What branch were you?


Only for the sake of knowing Uber trolls 'scent' these sites, I was military thru and thru.

And always will be.

Didn't get my 'street cred' serving where i could QUIT when shit got bad, ugly or life threatening.

Lol.

A few 'degrees' later, and many 'tours', I ****ing love capitalism, as always.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

SharedRideTruther said:


> Only for the sake of knowing Uber trolls 'scent' these sites, I was military thru and thru.
> 
> And always will be.
> 
> ...


I'm a marine, I don't see why answering in specifics on anything is against you.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

limepro said:


> I'm a marine, I don't see why answering in specifics on anything is against you.


I'm military.

Thru and thru

But thanks for asking/questioning...


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

SharedRideTruther said:


> I'm military.
> 
> Thru and thru
> 
> But thanks for asking/questioning...


You know. That sadly explains a lot.
Hey, how's that hangover today? Judging by your babbling last night, you evidently consumed a lot of EtOH. I'm so glad I gave up that habit some 20+ years ago.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> This was excellent until you brought in concepts that really didn't fit - communism and socialism. The sharing economy is neither of these, and using those terms as pejoratives distracted from otherwise excellent comments you made previously.
> (I studied Socialism when I was attending Oxford many years ago.)


Spot on! The 'sharing economy" is the exact opposite of socialism
- it is free market enterprise, without the regulations provided by a deomocratic social republic. It's 'everyone for themselves'.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

Can anyone spot the fake on this thread?
It's dripping with disingenuous rancor.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> Can anyone spot the fake on this thread?
> It's dripping with disingenuous rancor.


Yup.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

The ramblings of a stimulant loaded UP.net catfish would be my guess. 
Military thru and thru? I'm a vet with a DD214. I smell bullshit in this evasive trololo ******ry.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> The ramblings of a stimulant loaded UP.net catfish would be my guess.
> Military thru and thru? I'm a vet with a DD214. I smell bullshit in this evasive trololo ******ry.


It's obvious to us that SharedRideTruther was heavily inebriated last night. His/her ramblings got sloppier and more incoherent as the night wore on. Can you imagine when this clod wakes up in a few hours and reads the tripe s/he posted. That's gotta be embarrassing!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

The handle "SharedRideTorture" might be more appropriate.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> The ramblings of a stimulant loaded UP.net catfish would be my guess.
> Military thru and thru? I'm a vet with a DD214. I smell bullshit in this evasive trololo ******ry.


Exactly of the millions that have served this country giving what branch is to difficult? I say national guard all time served stateside if he was military because anyone that was in the military is damn proud and has no problem stating it.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Back on topic,
I DESPISE UNCC pickups, or any college for that matter.
Thankfully, UNCC work is pretty much gone for cabs. 
It's a 50% nogo opportunity. 

Regarding shared economy, it's neither socialist nor capitalist. 
It's barter, by cheap-ass ethic free morons who won't pay fair market for anything.
I hope they develop a generational fatal virus that my kids and I are immune from.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Huberis said:


> The handle "SharedRideTorture" might be more appropriate.


i do love your quote on your profile about travis intellectual property.
well done


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

limepro said:


> Exactly of the millions that have served this country giving what branch is to difficult? I say national guard all time served stateside if he was military because anyone that was in the military is damn proud and has no problem stating it.


no reason to state what branch, whether you think its important or not.

that bit of trivia is not the purpose of the thread.

rest assured it was not national guard, full or part time.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> It's obvious to us that SharedRideTruther was heavily inebriated last night. His/her ramblings got sloppier and more incoherent as the night wore on. Can you imagine when this clod wakes up in a few hours and reads the tripe s/he posted. That's gotta be embarrassing!


actually, i feel very good about all the posts, even the one the mod's deleted, and your implying inebriation on my part is quite a unique psychological play, as it were.

i think that's called projecting in the psych 101 world, as you know.

be well, and uber on or off, but choose wisely based on rate cuts...


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> Can anyone spot the fake on this thread?
> It's dripping with disingenuous rancor.


good phrase, that 'disingenuous rancor'.

whether it applies here is completely your right to believe and state, as mine was to start the thread.

lol


----------



## beardohio (Oct 29, 2015)

SharedRideTruther said:


> Yes, Travis is showing them who and what they are worth, not us, the drivers.
> 
> See, the way I see it, is this new generation is being conditioned for socialism, and what's sad and funny, is they don't even put the puzzle together.
> 
> ...


To what do we owe this honor?? Came to learn more about Uber and was instead blessed with knowledge of the future of our world, as told by a Baby Boomer. This day is really turning out to be a great one....
/sarcasm

Worry less about the world us "silly millennials" will be "figuring out" in 20 years and more about what your late-night alcohol-fueled ramblings are doing to your mental (and physical) health. You sound pathetic. You're the only one responsible for your path in life and if it has led you to driving us millennials around from bar to bar, that's on you. _Never_ will those decisions grant you access to an opinion on how the world should be when your generation exits.

Good riddance.

Sober up and *do better *next time.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

beardohio said:


> To what do we owe this honor?? Came to learn more about Uber and was instead blessed with knowledge of the future of our world, as told by a Baby Boomer. This day is really turning out to be a great one....
> /sarcasm
> 
> Worry less about the world us "silly millennials" will be "figuring out" in 20 years and more about what your late-night alcohol-fueled ramblings are doing to your mental (and physical) health. You sound pathetic. You're the only one responsible for your path in life and if it has led you to driving us millennials around from bar to bar, that's on you. _Never_ will those decisions grant you access to an opinion on how the world should be when your generation exits.
> ...





beardohio said:


> To what do we owe this honor?? Came to learn more about Uber and was instead blessed with knowledge of the future of our world, as told by a Baby Boomer. This day is really turning out to be a great one....
> /sarcasm
> 
> Worry less about the world us "silly millennials" will be "figuring out" in 20 years and more about what your late-night alcohol-fueled ramblings are doing to your mental (and physical) health. You sound pathetic. You're the only one responsible for your path in life and if it has led you to driving us millennials around from bar to bar, that's on you. _Never_ will those decisions grant you access to an opinion on how the world should be when your generation exits.
> ...


fueled ramblings?

sober up?

good riddance?

stop now, since my opinion is just as valuable as yours, lol

check back with your Uber results in 2 months.

but if you're in your moms house still, with no real bills, then maybe don't.

either way i'm good.


----------



## beardohio (Oct 29, 2015)

SharedRideTruther said:


> fueled ramblings?
> 
> sober up?
> 
> ...


"Millennial calls out Baby Boomer for incoherent rambling about the future demise of planet. Baby Boomer tries to discredit positive view of world by saying Millennial is still sheltered in Mommy and Daddy's basement."

Textbook. However, wrong.

Do better next time.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

I think "Do better next time" is ****ing outstanding advice. 
I'm applying the concept now while job seeking XD


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

beardohio said:


> To what do we owe this honor?? Came to learn more about Uber and was instead blessed with knowledge of the future of our world, as told by a Baby Boomer. This day is really turning out to be a great one....
> /sarcasm
> 
> Worry less about the world us "silly millennials" will be "figuring out" in 20 years and more about what your late-night alcohol-fueled ramblings are doing to your mental (and physical) health. You sound pathetic. You're the only one responsible for your path in life and if it has led you to driving us millennials around from bar to bar, that's on you. _Never_ will those decisions grant you access to an opinion on how the world should be when your generation exits.
> ...


Go easy on SharedRideTruther. Alcoholism is tough row to hoe, so let's support SRT as best we can. We're all Uber brethren and we need to be there to take care of our own. I know I'll lend my unflagging support to SRT if s/he decides to go the recovery route. It's the compassionate thing to do, after all.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

beardohio said:


> "Millennial calls out Baby Boomer for incoherent rambling about the future demise of planet. Baby Boomer tries to discredit positive view of world by saying Millennial is still sheltered in Mommy and Daddy's basement."
> 
> Textbook. However, wrong.
> 
> Do better next time.


Love the USA
Not sure how the thread to you is about the future demise of the planet, but please do keep us posted on your earnings.
Looking forward to it...

do better next time?
you sound like you're passing out trophies for participation, lol?
if so, i don't believe in them, so thank you, no.

if you don't like my thread, or ideas, don't be on it.

unlike while driving for Uber, once this 'thread ride starts', you can jump out, and not get 'rated'.

thanks though...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

beardohio said:


> To what do we owe this honor?? Came to learn more about Uber and was instead blessed with knowledge of the future of our world, as told by a Baby Boomer. This day is really turning out to be a great one....
> /sarcasm
> 
> Worry less about the world us "silly millennials" will be "figuring out" in 20 years and more about what your late-night alcohol-fueled ramblings are doing to your mental (and physical) health. You sound pathetic. You're the only one responsible for your path in life and if it has led you to driving us millennials around from bar to bar, that's on you. _Never_ will those decisions grant you access to an opinion on how the world should be when your generation exits.
> ...


Millennials...
The most vapid, self centered, narcissistic generation since Lucy, proto human walked the earth 160,000 years ago.

I hope your ilk get hopelessly strung out on cheap Uber rides then are left stranded when the Uber train crashes screamingly to a halt.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Millennials...
> The most vapid, self centered, narcissistic generation since Lucy, proto human walked the earth 160,000 years ago.
> 
> I hope your ilk get hopelessly strung out on cheap Uber rides then are left stranded when the Uber train crashes screamingly to a halt.


Yikes! That's rather a dim view of our world, we will agree. I prefer a more positive outlook.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Go easy on SharedRideTruther. Alcoholism is tough row to hoe, so let's support SRT as best we can. We're all Uber brethren and we need to be there to take care of our own. I know I'll lend my unflagging support to SRT if s/he decides to go the recovery route. It's the compassionate thing to do, after all.


c'mon desert dude.

find a new thread.

you're not bright, witty or sly, and continued reference to alcohol is just what it appears to me, projecting.

my opinions about the thread are just that, as are yours.

but please, find someone new to battle brain cells with.

lol


----------



## beardohio (Oct 29, 2015)

SharedRideTruther said:


> Love the USA
> Not sure how the thread to you is about the future demise of the planet, but please do keep us posted on your earnings.
> Looking forward to it...
> 
> ...


You implied "future demise of planet" on page 1 when you hoped to be a "fly on the wall" in 20 or 30 years watching us millennials "figure it out".
You *ass*ume the world is _toast _without the almighty Baby Boomers, and it's an ignorant assumption to make.

Another textbook response; participation trophies! Great click-bait headline in 2010...however, doesn't work in 2015. That angle is played out; *ass*uming our entire generation wants things handed to us. Strike two.

Income? You're curious as to my income...now that you have learned I don't live with Mommy and Daddy and may actually hold an opinion? Oh wait, you said "earnings", because you *ass*ume my primary income is Uber! Ha!! Ignorant...strike three.

Please, do better...in general.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

SharedRideTruther said:


> c'mon desert dude.
> 
> find a new thread.
> 
> ...


My friend, I cleaned up 20+ years ago. I believe you have the capability to do so, too. That's why I support you in your effort, should you decide to go that route. The malnourished coyote is puling for you!


----------



## beardohio (Oct 29, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Millennials...
> The most vapid, self centered, narcissistic generation since Lucy, proto human walked the earth 160,000 years ago.
> 
> I hope your ilk get hopelessly strung out on cheap Uber rides then are left stranded when the Uber train crashes screamingly to a halt.


LOL.

You think the Baby Boomers were immune to this type of talk in the past, when you were the age of Millennials now?


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> My friend, I cleaned up 20+ years ago. I believe you have the capability to do so, too. That's why I support you in your effort, should you decide to go that route. The malnourished coyote is puling for you!


i tried to type a response, but the 'malnourished coyote' thing made me put my keyboard down, lol.

that was good, as am I, regardless of your direct insults, but you sound like you need to eat, so I will stop my postings on this thread, and be found elsewhere, when and where applicable.

diet coke close by...


----------



## beardohio (Oct 29, 2015)

SharedRideTruther said:


> i tried to type a response, but the 'malnourished coyote' thing made me put my keyboard down, lol.


You hold your keyboard?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

SharedRideTruther said:


> i tried to type a response, but the 'malnourished coyote' thing made me put my keyboard down, lol.
> 
> that was good, as am I, regardless of your direct insults, but you sound like you need to eat, so I will stop my postings on this thread, and be found elsewhere, when and where applicable.
> 
> diet coke close by...


Just know we're here for you should you decide to make that step, SRT. For so many people, they get sick and tired of waking up sick and tired. I'm sure you know exactly what I mean. You were pretty tooted up on Saturday night, after all. I'm not judging, mind you, simply commenting.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

beardohio said:


> You implied "future demise of planet" on page 1 when you hoped to be a "fly on the wall" in 20 or 30 years watching us millennials "figure it out".
> You *ass*ume the world is _toast _without the almighty Baby Boomers, and it's an ignorant assumption to make.
> 
> Another textbook response; participation trophies! Great click-bait headline in 2010...however, doesn't work in 2015. That angle is played out; *ass*uming our entire generation wants things handed to us. Strike two.
> ...


One of the smartest, wealthiest men on the planet (Bill Gates) said today (google it, bait click and all), 
that the world will need socialism to survive, as the world economy dictates it going forward.

Gotta run, I'm setting up bait click links, and that stuff is work, let me tell you.

I may give myself a trophy...


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

beardohio said:


> You hold your keyboard?


it may be bait click, don't fall for it.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Yikes! That's rather a dim view of our world, we will agree. I prefer a more positive outlook.


We?
Do you have many personalities or just several?


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Just know we're here for you should you decide to make that step, SRT. For so many people, they get sick and tired of waking up sick and tired. I'm sure you know exactly what I mean. You were pretty tooted up on Saturday night, after all. I'm not judging, mind you, simply commenting.


you keep with this direct assault regarding alcohol, and me, and yet, i say again, do you always project this much on others?

methinks so...


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> We?
> Do you have many personalities or just several?


Just you and I, for the time being.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

SharedRideTruther said:


> you keep with this direct assault regarding alcohol, and me, and yet, i say again, do you always project much this much on others?
> 
> methinks so...


Always remember the choices are yours. Make good ones. And we'll leave it at that.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Just you and I, for the time being.


You may not include me in your declarations.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> We?
> Do you have many personalities or just several?





TwoFiddyMile said:


> You may not include me in your declarations.


the desert driver dude has a bit of an attachment issue, mixed with a God complex.
but, his avatar sign does say 'help', after all. 
he seems to also miss alcohol.
but, he seems harmless..


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You may not include me in your declarations.


Already did.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Already did.


Eww!
I feel molested.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Eww!
> I feel molested.


Yikes! Hardly the coyote's intention when he commented on your world view. Canis latrans begs a thousand pardons of you.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Einstein said:


> "USPS was profitable by $313 million in the second quarter of fiscal 2015, and operational revenue was up $233 million over the same period last year,.... aided by a 14.4 percent increase in package volume.
> 
> The Postal Service still suffered a net loss of $1.5 billion in the quarter -- down from $1.9 billion in the same period last year -- due to its obligatory payments to prefund retirees' health benefits and workers' compensation costs."
> 
> ...


The health benefits and worker's comp pre-funding requirements are far more onerous and arcane compared to private sector...doesn't even compare, really. On top of that, USPS is mandated to provide reasonable-cost shipping to all countries worldwide and to literally every area in the USA. Compare international retail shipping costs between USPS and private carriers like UPS and Fedex...won't even be close. Then try shipping something to a US territory or a remote village in Alaska via UPS or Fedex...LOL.

As for another example, see USCIS. Those fees hurt, man!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I prefer DHL, the founder of that company was insane.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Einstein said:


> "USPS was profitable by $313 million in the second quarter of fiscal 2015, and operational revenue was up $233 million over the same period last year,.... aided by a 14.4 percent increase in package volume.
> 
> The Postal Service still suffered a net loss of $1.5 billion in the quarter -- down from $1.9 billion in the same period last year -- due to its obligatory payments to prefund retirees' health benefits and workers' compensation costs."
> 
> ...


The USPS prefunding is an intentional move to portray the USPS as inefficient. The prefunding requirements force the USPS to pay for employees that haven't even been born yet.

The USPS is not perfect, but it delivers the same items that UPS and FEDEX do for 1/10th to 1/20th of the cost and makes a profit doing so.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> The health benefits and worker's comp pre-funding requirements are far more onerous and arcane compared to private sector...doesn't even compare, really. On top of that, USPS is mandated to provide reasonable-cost shipping to all countries worldwide and to literally every area in the USA. Compare international retail shipping costs between USPS and private carriers like UPS and Fedex...won't even be close. Then try shipping something to a US territory or a remote village in Alaska via UPS or Fedex...LOL.
> 
> As for another example, see USCIS. Those fees hurt, man!


hence, 'guvment' ideas of how to run a business.

not a one shows a profit, excuses as to why be damned.

raise taxes and move on, biatches...

so true.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I get a kick out of the 20 something year old millenial proudbeards that think the working class baby boomer is responsible for the effects of other white collar boomers.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> This was excellent until you brought in concepts that really didn't fit - communism and socialism. The sharing economy is neither of these, and using those terms as pejoratives distracted from otherwise excellent comments you made previously.
> (I studied Socialism when I was attending Oxford many years ago.)


If its being parodied on SNL, must not be just me who sees this shizzle

*Click Here to Watch Video*


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

You can't post videos that I've already posted in threads with content regarding millenials.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> You can't post videos that I've already posted in threads with content regarding millenials.


is that response bullshit or horseshit, sir?
lol


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Somewhere in the horseshit there is about 2% of real legit basic shit. You have to do the analysis though


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Great tread !!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Conclusion :
Uber is built on sweat & tears 
Drivers are to be Used and disposed 

But I've seen this play before 
Nothing similar has been sustainable long term at current setting 
remember to fail ???? 
It's one or the other


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

We all ( taxpayers) pay for it one way or another


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Spot on! The 'sharing economy" is the exact opposite of socialism
> - it is free market enterprise, without the regulations provided by a deomocratic social republic. It's 'everyone for themselves'.


Thank you 
Yep


----------



## beardohio (Oct 29, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Thank you
> Yep


Please try to multi-quote instead of spamming multiple responses in a row. You can click the "+Quote" button on the posts you would like to reply to, then scroll down to the reply box and insert the quotes.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

beardohio said:


> LOL.
> 
> You think the Baby Boomers were immune to this type of talk in the past, when you were the age of Millennials now?


Baby boomers are 90% of my gross income

I couldn't make a living with millennials

Next 20 years still belong to boomers , I'm 40 BTW


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

beardohio said:


> Please try to multi-quote instead of spamming multiple responses in a row. You can click the "+Quote" button on the posts you would like to reply to, then scroll down to the reply box and insert the quotes.


No thanks 
My brain can't multitask


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Conclusion :
> Uber is built on sweat & tears
> Drivers are to be Used and disposed
> 
> ...


There are many many companies built on sweat and tears. Blood too. What's unique about Uber is how they offer drivers the bare minimum possible to get them to pick up a rider.

Now think about this. Who is in contact without any supervision or direction whatsover with ubers customer base? The drivers 100%

Now wouldn't you think you would want to have happy drivers? Why no ****ing tip option? A tip could be labeled as one of the major building blocks of a "shared economy" type of service, am I wrong?

The only person a driver answers to really is the pax. The pax control the ratings and they control what they can report about you.

So on the other hand (because pax is the big boss) if they want to leave a driver a tip for providing them with what they percieve as "good service" then why are they prevented from doing so?

Because Uber isn't just a lead generation app they want to control all aspects of the service. They feel if a driver isnt cut out for this gig then the ratings will handle it. Even if its just some poor old schmuck in a college town trying to supplement his retirement..

He's doomed because most of these kids will downrate him simply for being older.

Uber is bullshit. They could be labeled a dictatorship for all I know. But I don't want to go there lol

Until Uber "allows" the pax to leave a tip if they want to then its shared-economy my nuts.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

beardohio said:


> Please try to multi-quote instead of spamming multiple responses in a row. You can click the "+Quote" button on the posts you would like to reply to, then scroll down to the reply box and insert the quotes.


Please use the private messaging/conversation feature of the forum to communicate information to a single user instead of 'spamming' a thread with irrelevant, off-topic posts. Thanks.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Please use the private messaging/conversation feature of the forum to communicate information to a single user instead of 'spamming' a thread with irrelevant, off-topic posts. Thanks.


Please use the private messaging/conversation feature of the forum to communicate information to a single user instead of 'spamming' a thread with irrelevant, off-topic posts. Thanks.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Baby boomers are 90% of my gross income
> I couldn't make a living with millennials
> Next 20 years still belong to boomers , I'm 40 BTW


Yes, well, Millenials are to Uber what Boomers are to private drivers like you.
Scary, eh?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> There are many many companies built on sweat and tears. Blood too. What's unique about Uber is how they offer drivers the bare minimum possible to get them to pick up a rider.
> 
> Now think about this. Who is in contact without any supervision or direction whatsover with ubers customer base? The drivers 100%
> 
> ...


True
I've tried to answer that question before
The original setting was great according to original drivers posting

I guess stealing defeat from the jaws of victory
Is the answer


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

The funniest thing I've read regarding Uber was on the Uber news for Orlando website when after the ucf games the millenials could take Uber to the knights pub and show their Uber receipt at the door and they could *skip the line *also notice the word "entitles" lol

HOW IT WORKS:

Open your Uber app and request a ride to Knight's Pub
Show your ride receipt at the door
Skip the line and receive a wristband that entitles you to a FREE special offer from the bar


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

What is the birth year range for a millenial? I'm curious if I'm one. They say I have the entitlement factor. I often wonder why most people my age choose to live in their narcissistic bubble, and neglect to acknowledge the probable chaos that is going to be their future.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> What is the birth year range for a millenial? I'm curious if I'm one. They say I have the entitlement factor. I often wonder why most people my age choose to live in their narcissistic bubble, and neglect to acknowledge the probable chaos that is going to be their future.


Most put them at DOB 1981 to 2000ish.


----------

